# An ordinary Chinese carpenter updated new item



## xinquansheng (May 29, 2018)

This is a part of the furniture that I made. There are videos produced on youtube. Here are some pictures. Please leave a message on the forum for any discussion.








































































I have a production process on youtube above this project. Please leave a comment in the forum if you have any questions.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSaXOMZMrMCZPdbPG947_-A?view_as=subscriber


----------



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey…you got a new, and much larger shop?


----------



## xinquansheng (May 29, 2018)

> Hey…you got a new, and much larger shop?
> 
> - bandit571


The last picture is my office


----------



## xinquansheng (May 29, 2018)

> What kind of wood is that?
> 
> - BalsaWood


Rosewood


----------

